# Time to first drop?



## Badr Dien (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a beginner. I have the Rancilio Silvia + Eureka Mignon Specialita.

I use a 15g basket and brew at 1:2 ratio. Output of +- 30 grams is extracted in +- 30 seconds.

The first drops of espresso start around 5 s well below the 6-10 s. Is 5 sec acceptable?

I tried grinding finer with small adjustment but the 30 g output comes out too slow then.

How can i get between the 6-10 sec? Does it have to do do with the coffee beans?

I tried 3 different coffee beans, but all have the first drops of espresso below 6 sec.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Why do you want between 6-10 seconds of what is pre infusion? If the overall is 30 secs then you're already in the right ball park.

From there minor adjustments should only be to improve flavour. What is the end product like is more important?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badr Dien (Dec 4, 2020)

As a beginner am still trying to find my way within the coffee labyrinth. The 6 -10 was advised to me by some local barista's.

The end product is getting better by time, am still improving when it comes to dosing and tamping correctly, fixing channelling.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Should start to sweat from around 12 seconds. If using a Naked Pf


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

There is no 'acceptable' as in a given standard, all that matters is what YOU like. I source specific coffees, roast to a certain degree, have things dialed in (lower pressure, very fine grind, etc.) and don't like to see the first drop until at least 15 seconds. Total extraction is 50 seconds or so, which is what I like. Anything else is underextracted, weak, thin and unbalanced. Going by numbers is OK to get you close, then always dial in by taste and texture. Ignore the idiotic 'Godshot rules' as that's simply a joke/waste of time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm unsure what magic happens at 12 seconds to first drop, seems pretty arbitrary number pulled from thin air .

don't get tied done to arbitrary numbers for first drop or how long a shot should take .

numbers are measure so that then alLow you to understand which bits to change to get a good tasty cup.

You should be changing these variables based in what's in the cup , not a short bracket I'd 12 seconds to drop or. 25 seconds to pull a shot or always a 1:2 ratio.

don't stop measuring , weight in and out are really useful but just use taste to drive what to variable to tweak .

want a stronger , weaker coffee , change your brew ratio . Want a sweeter coffee , change your brew ratio and or grind finer ..list goes on .


----------

